# مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد



## My Rock (4 مايو 2008)

نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح و محبة الله الآب و شركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم​ 
بعد النسخة الاخيرة للمنتدى و ال *شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*
نكمل تطويرنا للمنتدى و بناء طاقمه الاداري و التعديل على اقسامه
في اعلاننا هذا​



سنعلن عن مجموعة مشرفين جديدة 
سنعلن عن ترشيح مجموعة جديدة من المحاورين​
سنعلن عن افتتاح قسم جديد​
سنعلن عن اقفال منتدى الصلب و القيامة و انتهاء المسابقات​

نبدأ بالتفاصيل​ 
1. يسعدنا ان نوسع الاسرة الاشرافية بانضمام مجموعة كبيرة من المشرفين الجدد الى الاسرة الادارية السابقة وهم كالتالي:​


الاخت cobcob و الاخت ginajoojoo مشرفتان على قسم الترانيم الذي سيشهد في الفترة القادمة تغييرات جديدة لقلب القسم الى اكبر مركز للترانيم على الانترنت
​
الاخ fredyyy مشرفا على قسم الاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية
الاخ صوت صارخ و الاخ الحوت مشرفان على منتدى الحوار الإسلامي​
الاخت marmar_maroo مشرفة على المنتدى الترفيهي العام​
الاخت mero_engel مشرفة على المنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام​
الاخ sunny man مشرفا على قسم سير القديسين​
الاخت vetaa مشرفة على قسم الصور المسيحية

اضافة المشرفين الجدد, سيتم اعطاء بعض مشرفينا مسؤليات جديدة و هي كالتالي:​

candy shop الاشراف على قسم الشهادات اضافة الى اقسامها السابقة​
Dona Nabil الاشراف على المنتدى العام اضافة الى قسمها السابق
twety الاشراف على قسم القصص و العبر اضافة الى قسمها السابق 


مبروك لمشرفينا الجدد و مرحب بكم يا احبة, مرحب في قلب الخدمة في منتدى الكنيسة​
2. يسعدنا ان كل يوم ينضم الينا اعضاء لهم معرفة كتابية و لهم روح الدفاع و الغيرة المقدسة التي تدفعهم لمجاوبة كل سائل و كل طارح شبهة, الاعضاء الذين اقضوا فترة طويلة في المنتدى بهذه الوظيفة, نحب ان نكرمهم بعضوية المحاور و هي اعلى عضوية بعد المشرفين في المنتدى:



*ana 100 100*
*مكرم زكى شنوده*
*challenger*
*اخرستوس انستي*
*صوت الرب*
*egyfinance *
*end* 

3. في الفترة الاخيرة كان المشرفين و بصورة خاصة الاخ Coptic Man و الاخت Katy في عمل مستمر لتجهيز القسم الجديد وهو قسم ال
كتب مسيحية 
الكتب المسيحية الألكترونية المختصة بكل اجزاء العقيدة المسيحية. تستطيعون تحميل الكتب من سيرفر الكنيسة.
الأقسام الفرعية: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



كتب عامة, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


English Books

فشكرا لكل من ساهم لانشاء هذا القسم و نتمنى من الاعضاء المباركين و المحاورين دعم لهذا القسم و تزويده بالكتب المسيحية ليكون مكتبة شاملة مستقبلا

4. مع بداية الشهر الحالية, انهينا الاحتفالات بمناسبة الصلب و القيامة و مسابقاتها, و كنتيجة لذلك اغلقنا القسم عن تقبل اي مشاركات جديدة الى حين تحديد الفائزين بالمسابقات التي سيتبعها اغلاق تام للقسم و الى اظهاره مجددا السنة القادمة


بذلك نكون انتهينا من تفاصيل الاعلانات, نرحب مجددا بمشرفينا الجدد و نصلي ان يستخدمكم الرب فردا فردا لمجد اسمه
نرحب ايضا بمحاورينا الجدد, الرب يبارككم و يستخدمكم في المنتدى اكثر و اكثر

مبارك اسمك يارب, فبَارِكنَا بِكُلِّ بَرَكَةٍ رُوحِيَّةٍ فِي السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ

سلام و نعمة


----------



## الملاك الابيض (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

*الف مبروك للمشرفين  الجدد الذين انضمو لقائمة الاشراف واكيد انتو قدها وقدود والرب معكون ويساعدكون دائما لكي تتحملو هذه المسؤولية الكبيرة .

والشكر لروك الذي دائما يضع الاشخاص المناسبين في المكان المناسب .*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

*الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووووك للمشرفين الجدد*​ 
*و مبرووووووووووووووووووووووكااااااااااااات للمشرفين على الاقسام الجديدة*​ 
*والف مبرووووووووووووك للمحاورين الجدد*​ 
*و مبروووووووووووووووووك علينا كلنا القسم الجديد الرائع جدا جدا جدا*​ 
*و الف شكر للزعيم على تعبة و سهرة معانا ربنا يعوضة و يفرح قلبة يارب*​


----------



## Coptic Man (4 مايو 2008)

مبروووووووووووووك لكل المشرفين الجدد والمحاورين

الف مبروووك يا فريدي ويا فيتا ويا ميرو ويا مرمر ويا صوت صارخ ويا الحوت ويا كوكب ويا جينا ويا صني مان مصليين للرب ان يباركك وتثمر معنا في الخدمة بداخل ساحات المنتدي

والف مبروووك لاخوتنا المحاورين الجدد 

*ana 100 100* 
*مكرم زكى شنوده* 
*challenger* 
*اخرستوس انستي* 
*صوت الرب* 
*egyfinance *
*end*


وشكرا لكل ساهم معنا وكل من له تعب في ان يصل منتدي الكنيسة الي ما هو عليه الان 

الرب يبارككم بكل بركة سماوية 

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## Meriamty (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*




الف مبروووووووووووووووك لجميع المشرفين الجداد 

ومبروك علينا كلنا القسم الجديد والستايل الجديد 

ربنا يبارك فى تعب محبتك وخدمتك ويعوضك My Rock






​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

ألف مليوووووووووون مبروووووووك للمشرفين الجدد وربنا يبارك خدمتكم الجديده .


----------



## oesi no (4 مايو 2008)

*الف مبروك للمشرفين الجدد والمحاورين ربنا يقويكم 
وشكر خاص لماى روك اللى اتطحن على مدار الكام يوم اللى فاتو من استايل لترقيه مشرفين  جداد
وتحيه خاصه لكوبكوب وجينا اللى بقو زملائى دلوقتى فى قسم الترانيم 
وربنا يعينا ونحقق اللى بيفكر فيه روك 
وربنا يكون  مع الكل  امين 
*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

*الف الف الف مبرووووووووووووك لجميع المشرفين الجدد و المحاورين

و الف مبروك على القسم الجديد

مجهوداتك رائعة يا روك و الله

و أن شاء الله المنتدى يكون أفضل و أفضل دائما بفضل مجهودك الجميل​*


----------



## جيلان (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

*الف مبرووووووووووووووك للمشرفين والمحاورين الجدد
ومبروك علينا القسم الجديد
ربنا يعوض تعبك My Rock*


----------



## Scofield (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

*
مبروك للمشرفين الجدد و مبروك الاقسام الجديدة و عقبال ما نشوف المنتدى بيكبر اكتر و  اكتر
*


----------



## استفانوس (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

سلام ونعمة
الف مبروك اخوتي الاحباء
واصلي ان يستخدمكم الرب اكثر فأكثر في اعلان مجده
كما اصلي ان يعطيكم السيد الرب حكمة ومعرفة في خدمتكم الجديدة
الف مبروك
ولالهنا كل مجد


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك للمشرفين الجدد 
ومبرووووووووووووووك علينا كلنا القسم الجديد ​


----------



## K A T Y (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

_*الف مبررررررررررررررررررررررررروك لكل المشرفين الجدد *_​ 
_*والاعضاء المحاورين *_​ 
_*ربنا يستخدمك دايما لمجد اسمه*_​ 
_*وتكبروا المنتدي وتحافظوا عليه*_​


----------



## rohea (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك ربنا معاكم وشكرا


----------



## kiro105 (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

الف الف مبروك واذكرونا فى صلواتكم


----------



## احلى ديانة (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

الف الف مبروك لك عضو تم ترقيتة للاشراف وكل محاور انضم لاسرة المحاورين 

والف مليون مبروك للمنتدى على تطويرة وانشاء القسم الجديد


----------



## faris sd4l (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

*ألف مبروك للمشرفين و المحاورين الجدد*
*و شكرا كتيير على القسم الجديد  فكرة جديدة داخل المنتدى*

*للأمام منتدانا الغالي*​


----------



## مسعد خليل (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

الف الف الف مليون مبروك لكل احبائنا المشرفين الجدد والمحاورين يعطيهم الرب يسوع القوة والحكمة  للرقى بالمنتدى ورفع شأنة و الف مليون مبروك للمنتدى على تطويرة وانشاء القسم الجديد والرب يبارككم ويبارك المنتدى الجميل


----------



## totylove_25 (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

الف مبروكككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## candy shop (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

مبروووووووووووووك لكل المشرفين الجدد والمحاورين

الف مبروووك يا فريدي ويا فيتا ويا ميرو ويا مرمر ويا صوت صارخ ويا الحوت ويا كوكب ويا جينا ويا صني مان 

والف مبروووك لاخوتنا المحاورين الجدد 

ana 100 100
مكرم زكى شنوده
challenger
اخرستوس انستي
صوت الرب
egyfinance 
end


ربنا يبارك خدمتكوا


وطبعا شكرا خاص لروك وتعبه الواضح

ربنا يبارك حياته وخدمته​


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

مبروك عليكم و علينا


----------



## كوركيس شمشون (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

الف الف مبروك للمشرفين والمحاورين الجدد واخص بالذات الاخ _egyfinance_ الذي كان سندا وعونا لي 
الرب يبارك الجميع


----------



## engy_love_jesus (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

*الف مليون مبروك لمشريفنا الجدد
والمحاورين الجدد ويارب من تقدم لتقدم 
ومبروك على القسم الجديد 
ومبروك عليك ياروك 
ومبروك لينا روك حبيبنا 
وربنا يعينكم ويوفقكم يارب​*


----------



## dr.sheko (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

الف مليووووووون مبروك 
على كل التطورات 
وعلى المشرفين الجدد
وكل الحاجات الحلوة دي 
الرب يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## هانى جورج (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

الرب يباركهم ويعوضهم  على تعب الخدمة فى محبة المسيح وذلك للاعضاء الجدد والاعضاء الذين اكملوا تعبهم فى محبة المسيح


----------



## dudu (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

*مبروك عليكم  :ab8:

والرب يوفق الجميع لمجد الرب :018A1D~146:

الف مبروك لكل وبدون اي اسثسناء ابدا  :8_5_19:

احب لغيرك كما تحب لنفسك:36_1_11:

محبتي لكم والف مبروك  دودو*  :286:


----------



## ابو لهب (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

*مبروك لجميع 
وعقبالي وعقبال الجميع 
تهانينا الحارة للحميع والف مبروك
لكم 
من طلب العلا سهرا الليالي*


----------



## abomeret (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

*مبروك للمشرفين الجدد ومبروك على الشكل الجديد الجميل وربنا يبارك فى خدمتكم.*


----------



## صوت الرب (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

*ألله يبارك فيكم أحبائي
و شكرا يا زعيمنا الغالي ماي روك
لثقتك بنا ... ان شاء ألله نكون تحت المسؤولية
الرب يباركم و ينور حياتكم
سلام رب السلام يسوع معكم*


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

استاذي الحبيب ماي روك ...
شكرا على الترقيه .... كانت اجمل معايدة حصلت عليها ....
ولو كنت استحق هذا الشرف وتلك المسؤلية فالحق يقال .. تعلمت منك الكثير ..
فأنت الذي ساعدتني على تهذيب اسلوبي
و انت الذي جعلتني اعيد قراءة الشبهات و التعمق بها ..
انت من علمنى كيف اضع طرحي و الرد عليه ..
بارشادك و غلقك لمواضيعي القديمة وحذف ردودي التي ليست ذات قيمه .. وتوجيهاتك لسير الحوار ... كل تلك الاجراءات وبحق اعادت صياغة اسلوبي ...
شكرا ماي روك على كل شئ ..
والف مبروك لكل الاعضاء المحاورين الجدد و المشرفين
ليستخدمنا جميعا الرب لمجد اسمة القدوس ....
ويتمجد الروح القدس على السنتنا جميعا لمقاومة ابليس الذي كانت أولى حروبه للبشريه قوله الملعون (أحقا قال الرب) ...
مبروك للجميع
والي الامام دائما
اذكروني في صلواتكم


----------



## mero_engel (4 مايو 2008)

*بشكرك يا روك بجد علي ثقتك الغاليه دي فينا*
*ويارب نكون قد المسئوليه دي *
*والف مبروك لينا كلنا علي الاستايل الجديد والقسم الجديد*
*ويارب دايما في تقدم والي الامام*


*حابه اشكر كل عضو وعضوه *
*هنونا بالترقيه الجديده *
*وصلوا من اجلي اني اكون قد المسئوليه*
*وربنا يكون مع الجميع ونكون ايد واحده دايما*
*والمنتدي في تقدم وازدهار علي طول*


----------



## red_pansy (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*


*




*

*مبرووووووووووووك لكل المشرفييييييين *

*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم  ويقف معاكم دايماااااااااا *​


----------



## the servant (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

الف مبروك يا احبة داعين من رب المجد ان يوفقكم في الخدمة
الف مبروووك يا فريدي ويا فيتا ويا ميرو ويا مرمر ويا صوت صارخ ويا الحوت وياكوبكوب ويا جينا ويا صني مان 

رب المجد يبارك ويدعم  وينمي ثمرة تعبكم​
والاخوة المحاورين​
ana 100 100
مكرم زكى شنوده
challenger
اخرستوس انستي
صوت الرب
egyfinance 
end​يسوع معاكم​


----------



## اسامه فوزي (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

*مليون مبروك للمشرفين الجدد كل واحد باسمه 
ومبروك لينا احنا كمان علي الاقسام الجديده 
وربنا يبارك في المنتدي وفي القائمين عليه*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

*أستاذى العزيز روك بجد بشكرك جدا على ثقتك الغالية 

وأتمنى انى اكون أد المهمة دى 

وانا فرحانة جداااااا لانضمامى لمجموعة مشرفين منتدى الكنيسة 

وربنا يبارك منتدانا أكتر وأكتر 

ومبروووووووووووووك لكل المشرفين والمحاورين *​


----------



## amjad-ri (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

الف مبروووووووووووووووك لجميع المشرفين الجداد 

ومبروك علينا كلنا القسم الجديد والستايل الجديد 

ربنا يبارك فى تعب محبتك وخدمتك ويعوضك My Rock​


----------



## فادية (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووك  للمشرفيبن  الجدد  *
*وللمحاورين  الجدد *
* وللمشرفين  القدامى  بمسؤولياتهم  الجديدة  *
*مبروك  لينا  كلنا  القسم  الجديد *
*ومبرك  لينا  كلنا  استمرار  وكبر  المنتدى  يوم بعد  يوم  اكثر  واكثر  *
*ربنا يبارك  بخدمة الجميع*​


----------



## meraaa (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

_ ملياراااااااااااااات مبروووووووووووك لكل المشرفين والمحاورين الجدد
ربنا معاكم ويقويكم على المسؤليه الجديده اللى انتوا قدها اكييييييييييد انشاء الله
وربنا معاك ياروك ويبارك فى خدمتك ومجهودك_​


----------



## sabahalbazi (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

مبروك للمشرفين الجدد . والمحاورين الجدد . الرب يبارككم ويسنخدمكم لمجد اسمه القدوس . 

مبروك للاخ ماي روك ولكل الاخوة القائمين على الموقع المبارك . الرب يبارككم ويوسع تخومكم ويجعلكم جميعا سبب بركة وخلاص ونعمة وقداسة لكثيرين باسم رينا يسوع المسيح له المجد . 


اخوكم صباح البازي


----------



## الوداعة (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

_ألف مبروك لكل المشرفين الجدد .... وتمنياتنا لهم بدوام التوفيق و التميز.............. وأيضآ مليون مبروك للمحاورين الجدد و أقولهم تستاهلوا و يسوع يقويقم و يحافظ عليكم جميعآ ............ ومبروك  على جميع أبناء الكنيسة الألكترونية على القسم الجديد   ............. ويسوع يبارك فيك   يا روك  .. ويسوع يعوض تعب محبتكم جميعآ_​


----------



## ABO AL HOOL (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  انا بحب الموقع بس من زمان مدخلت  انا مسلم بس بعب المسحيه  جدا جدا جدا  وكل الاحترام والتقدير  والف الف الف مبروك  للمشرفين  الجدد مع تحيات ابو الهول Abo Al Hool فلسطين


----------



## فيبى 2010 (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

مبروك لكل المشرفين الجدد والمحاورين 
الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## challenger (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

*كلماتك التالية أجمل تكريم يا غالي 



My Rock قال:



​[/LIST]2.  اعضاء لهم معرفة كتابية و لهم روح الدفاع و الغيرة المقدسة

أنقر للتوسيع...




My Rock قال:



			[/COLOR]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


و كم يشرفني أن أكون كذلك 
و أن أكون لي شهادة الإخوة بذلك 
فيا رب تقبل من عبدك ذلك

آمين   [/COLOR]​*


----------



## انطونيوس جرجس.. (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

الف الف مبروك للمشرفين الجدد 
ويارب اشوفكم كل يوم احسن واحسن
اذكرونى فى صلاتكم 
اخوكم الصغير 

انطونيوس جرجس


----------



## sameh7610 (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

*الف الف مبروك لكل المشرفين الجدد وكل المحاورين

ومبروك للمنتدى كله على الشكل الجديد والتطوير للأحسن

وربنا مع جميعكم امين​*


----------



## ارووجة (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*







*الف مبرووووووووووووك للكل
بتستاااااااهلووو كل خيـــر ^_^*
ربنا يبارك حياتكم​


----------



## veansea (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

مبروك ليكم كلكم يا جماعه وشدوا حيلكم


----------



## habeb1969 (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

الف مبروك للمشرفين الجدد الرب يسوع يحفظكم من كل شر ويعطيكم النعمه حسب حكمته 
لان الذين استنيروا مره وذاقوا الموهبه السماويه وصاروا شركاء الروح القدس وذاقو كلمه الله الصالحه وقوات الدهر الاتي وسقطوا لا يمكن تجديدهم للتوبه 
اذ هم يصلبون لانفسهم ابن الله ثانيه ويشهرون به 
قال الرب يسوع الذي احبنا وقد غسلنا من خطايانا بدمه ......
اتبعوا السلام مع الجميع والقداسه التي بدونها لن يرى احد الرب ---- تقدستم وتبررتم ------


الف مبروك للاخوه اولاد المسيح   :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## يوستيكا (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

الف الف الف الف مبروك للمشرفين الجديد و مبروك الاقسام الجديده و يا رب التفوق الدائم للي منتده و التميز الدائم


----------



## milad hanna (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

الف مبروك للمشرفين الجدد ونتمنى للجميع التوفيق وان يكون هذا المنتدى لمجد اسم المسيح


----------



## lorans (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

*ربنا يبارك فى هذا العمل ويعوض تعبكم واهلاوسهلا بكل الاصدقاء الجدد والمشرفين *


----------



## يوسف الصديق (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

اول كل شىء ... انت هايل يا زعيم​ 
ثانيا ... الف الف مبروووك لكل المشرفين الجدد والمحاورين​ 
الف مبروووك 
يا فريدي 
ويا فيتا 
ويا ميرو
ويا مرمر
ويا صوت صارخ 
ويا الحوت 
ويا كوكب
ويا جينا 
ويا صني مان 
الرب قادران يبارككم ويبارك في الخدمة بداخل ساحات المنتدي للدفاع عن كلمته المقدسه​ 
والف مبروووك لاخوتى المحاورين الجدد ​ 
*ana 100 100*
*مكرم زكى شنوده*
*challenger*
*اخرستوس انستي*
*صوت الرب*
*egyfinance *
*end*​ 
وكل سنة وانت طيبين​ 
اخوكم
أسد الغابة​


----------



## vetaa (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

*الف مبروووووك لكل المشرفين والمحاورين
والقسم الجديد

ربنا يبارك فى المنتدى وفيهم 
ويبقى دايما سبب بركة لكتير من الناس

والف شكر لكل اللى هنونى 

ومبروووووووووووووك مرة تانى على كل التجديد اللى حصل فى المنتدى
*


----------



## فونتالولو (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

_سلام الرب يسوع 
الف مبروك لكل المشرفين الجدد وربنا يبارك فيهم وفي المنتدي _


----------



## melad_20009 (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

مبروك لكل مشرف جديد شرفنا فى منتدانا الجميل الف الف مليون مبروك عليكم وعلينا فى المسيح يسوع ربنا


----------



## الانبا ونس (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

_*


Coptic Man قال:



مبروووووووووووووك لكل المشرفين الجدد والمحاورين

الف مبروووك يا فريدي ويا فيتا ويا ميرو ويا مرمر ويا صوت صارخ ويا الحوت ويا كوكب ويا جينا ويا صني مان مصليين للرب ان يباركك وتثمر معنا في الخدمة بداخل ساحات المنتدي

والف مبروووك لاخوتنا المحاورين الجدد 

ana 100 100 
مكرم زكى شنوده 
challenger 
اخرستوس انستي 
صوت الرب 
egyfinance 
end


وشكرا لكل ساهم معنا وكل من له تعب في ان يصل منتدي الكنيسة الي ما هو عليه الان 

الرب يبارككم بكل بركة سماوية 

سلام ونعمة​

أنقر للتوسيع...








وانا كمان 

بقول مبروك وخصوصااااااا لفيتااا

شدوا حلكم وخليكوا قد المسئولية 

الرب يبارك *_​


----------



## noraa (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

الف الف مبروك للجميع  مشرفين ومحاورين واعضاء جدد وشكرا لتعب محبتكم  متمنين لكم  قضاء اسعد الاوقات  واهم الانجازات


----------



## ginajoojoo (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*









على ثقتك الغالية دى ..حقيقى دى احلى هدية ليا انى اكون مشرفة على احب قسم لقلبى
وصليلنا ربنا يقوينا ونساعدك فى خدمتك الجميلة دى

واحلى مليون مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لكل المشرفين الجداد
حبيبتى ماريان "cobcob" و حبيبتى الغالية vetaa
والاخ fredyyy و الاخ صوت صارخ و الاخ الحوت
و marmar_maroo و mero_engel و sunny man 
و مشرفينا الجامدين جدا candy shop و Dona Nabil و twety  ربنا يقويكو على خدمتكو الجديده
ومبروك للاخوة المحاورين الجداد 
 ana 100 100 و مكرم زكى شنوده وchallenger و اخرستوس انستي و صوت الرب و egyfinance و end





لكل اللى باركولنا وماتنسوناش فى صلواتكو
واخيرا سامحونى على قلة تواجدى معكم الفترة القادمة وصلولى كتير​


----------



## cuteledia (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

الف مبرووووووووووووووك للمشرفين والمحاورين الجدد
ومبروك علينا القسم الجديد
ويارب المنتدي يفضل في زيادة وتقدم


----------



## MR. Sami (8 مايو 2008)

*مبروك على المشرفين الجدد و انا مستنى لما يعتزلو هههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## just member (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

*الاخوة المشرفين والمحاورين تهنئة قلببية من كل قلبى*
*بجد انا مبسوط ليكم اوى واتمنالك كل خير*
* وعايز اقول انكم انتم وجهتنا *
*ومنتظرين  اكيد انكم تشرفونا واحنا اكيد واثقين فيكم*
*ربنا يباركم جميعا  ويستخدمكم لكى تعلو كلمتة وحقة يدوم الى الابد *
*امين *​


----------



## crazy_girl (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

*مبرووووووووووووووووك
لولولولولى
بجد الف مبروك لكل المشرفين الجدد والمشرفين اللى اضاف لهم اقسام تانية
بجد تستحقوها وربنا يبارككم ويساعدكم 
ويساعدك كتير ياروك انت وكوبتك وتكونوا دايما متالقين
والمنتدى دايما فى تطور مستمر​*


----------



## سمراءءء (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

*الف مبروك ويارب تتوفقوا منها للكبر وننشر المحبه بين الاخوان والعالم على قد ما نقدر*

*وانتم اكيد ايها المشرفين على قد المسؤليه اكيد*

*ان الرب محبه *


----------



## totty (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

_مبروووووووووووووووووووك

الف مليوووووووون مبرووووووووووووك لكل المشرفين الجداد

بجد فرحتونى جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا

ربنا معاكوا ويقويكوا ويساعدكوا فى خدمتكوا الجديده

ايوه كده عايزين المنتدى يكبر اكتر واكتر

ميرسى خالص يا لرووووك على تعبه الجامد ده

ربنا معاكوا ويقويكواااااااااااااااااااا

_​


----------



## مارينا مسعود (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

اف الف الف مبروك ولكن انا منزله ترانيم كتيرة وعايزة ابقى مشرفى لية مابقيتش مشرفة وعايزة اعرف مين الادمن المدير العام علشان اقولة


----------



## BITAR (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

*مبروووووووووووووك*
*للمشرفين*
*والمحاورين*
*والقسم الجديد*
*والرب يبارك خدمتهم وخدمته*​


----------



## هانى جورج (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

المسح قام 0000 بالحقيقة قام 

الرب يبارك ويعوض كل من لة تعب محبة فى الخدمة  

اعلمك وارشدك الطريق التى تسلكها 0 انصحك 0 عينى عليك مز 32- 8


----------



## beshay (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

سلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح مع الجميع اخرسنوس انستي اليسوس انستي


----------



## wawa_smsm (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

ألف مبروووووووووووووك للمشرفين والمحاورين الجدد.
وشكر خااااااااااااااااااااااص لكل اللى تعبوا عشان المنتدى يطلع بالشكل الجميل والرائع ده, ومبروك على القسم الجديد ويكون سبب بركة لناس كتير.

ويارب دايما المنتدى فى تقدم مستمر ويضم أعضاء أكتر وأكتر.


----------



## ramyghobrial (10 مايو 2008)

الف الف الف مبروك للمشرفين الجدد


----------



## morry86 (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك للمشرفين الجدد و ربنا يبارك خدمتكم و مبروك للمنتدى كل المشرفين الرائعين الموجودين و انشاء الله لقدام على طووووووووول :99:


----------



## lousa188114 (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

*الف الف الف الف الف الف مبروك 
المنتدي زاد روعة وزاد جمال فعلا ربنا يبارككم 
ويوفقكم ويمد ايد المعونة ليكم علي طول علشان كل اللي في المنتدي يستهالوا 
مبرررررررروك لكل المشرفين الجدد وربنا معاكم 
ومبروك لكل المحاورين الجدد وربنا يعطيهم روحة لكي يشهدوا له 
وربنا معاك ياروك
 " وعلي هذة الصخرة ابني كنيستي وابوا الجحيم لن تقوي عليها"  
ويارب من احسن الي احسن​*


----------



## هانى جورج (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

المسيح قام 000 بالحقيقة قام  
الة السماء يعطيتا النجاح ونحن عبيدة نقوم ونبنى  "نح 2 - 20


----------



## bosybona2008 (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

الف الفففففففف مبروك للمشرفين الجدد والاقسام الجديدة الرب يبارككم


----------



## zaabolla zaabolla (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

ألف مبروك   ..... وحشتوني جدا


----------



## mekhael malak (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

*الف الف مليون للمشرفين الجدد 
و دايما يارب الخدمة في تقدم و الي الامام دائما 
ربنا يبارك حياتكم و يقويكم علي الخدمة ​*


----------



## هانى جورج (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

الرب يبارك ويعوض تعب المحبة على الشرح الجيد لعقيدة التثليث ولماذا الصليب


----------



## mansor1_2000 (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

*مليون مليون مبروك للمشرفين الجدد والمحاورين الجدد*
*الرب يبارك ويعوض تعب الجميع*
*وكل الامنيات الطيبة بخدمة مباركة*
*والى الامام يا منتدانا الغالى*​


----------



## هانى جورج (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

نهنئ انفسنا بمجموعة المشرفين الجد والقسم الجديد الرب يبارك فى عملهم لعلو كلمة الرب 

مبارك اللة الذى بمواد منظورة يربط عقولنا بمحبة خفاياة القديس مار اسحق السريانى


----------



## happy_me (24 مايو 2008)

*hello all im new here and i need new friends =)*


----------



## الانبا ونس (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*


----------



## الانبا ونس (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*


----------



## Michael_vx (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

الف الف الف مبرووووووووووووك لجميع المشرفين الجدد و المحاورين

و الف مبروك على القسم الجديد

مجهوداتك رائعة يا روك و الله

و أن شاء الله المنتدى يكون أفضل و أفضل دائما بفضل مجهودك الجميل


----------



## مينا 188 (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك للمشرفين الجدد
وربنا معاهم ويباركهم


----------



## beshay (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة مشرفين جديدة و قسم جديد*

سلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح مع الجميع الف مليون مبروك والر يعضدكم++من يعيش وسط الورود والرياحين والزهور العطرية تفوح منه رائحتها المنعشة، فلنحي في صحبة سيدنا المعبود فتظهر رائحته الذكية في كل نواحي حياتنا.


----------



## tena_tntn (5 أغسطس 2008)

مبروك للمشرفين الجدد 30:


----------



## tena_tntn (5 أغسطس 2008)

الف الف مبروك


----------

